# Looking for any were to turkey hunt next spring



## trapper2008 (Dec 3, 2007)

been having trouble finding birds to hunt can any one point me in direction were to find a good hunt one year. thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Where are you looking to hunt? Which state, area in the state, etc.


----------



## trapper2008 (Dec 3, 2007)

been looking for a spot to take the girl friend the only birds we ever find are in the yards of the farmers ha ha so any help or anything be nice she just wants to shoot one nice one


----------



## trapper2008 (Dec 3, 2007)

North Dakota, South Dakota, or even Minn


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok......the dakota's......Try hunting a native american reservation. You typically buy tags over the counter and not a lot of hunting pressure.

Now in MN. I have loads of places. Send me a PM and I can direct you in the right direction. But in MN it is a drawing for permits. So this year would be out for you.


----------



## trapper2008 (Dec 3, 2007)

sweet deal my email is [email protected] i got a few spots in South Dakota if you are interested my dads got some land down there so send me a email for what ya got in MN thanks


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

idk why but we got a load here in wisconsin. had 13 in hte back yard last week.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Trapper......WI is another great state to hunt. It is a draw as well. Bigger zones or permitt area's as well. I have not hunted in about 5 years since my spring is crazy for work. But WI is a great state for turkeys as well.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

as i said before we are doin great here in wisconsin.. :beer:


----------



## trapper2008 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice i was in that state about 2 weeks ago for diesel trip saw lots of birds were abouts would be good area for some one new to the state for turkeys thanks


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

im 20 mins from the state line from illinois. Walworth County is the county i live. i go up 45 mins to westosha. If yer talkin to me i can get ya some more info.


----------

